# Little help here...



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

OK, I am on my 3rd bout of poision ivy so far this year. I know the easiest way is to stay away from the darn stuff, which I THOUGHT I was doing. Does anyone have a remedy to get rid of this stuff NOW, it is making me a bit grumpy!
Thanks,
MrsFarmerWilly


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

we have had excellent results using tea tree oil. it will be gone in 24 hours.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

I had it on my face and arms really bad. I HAD to get steroids and did 2 rounds of them. My doc said that if I have the same exposure it'll be worse than the previous time. He also said that you can get it off the wind and to stay in on windy days. 

I saw on abcnews.com that it's worse this year than in previous years. Something about more CO2 in the air is making the poison stronger and lighter. (?)

Frequent showers, vaseline lotion and prayers are the only things saving my sanity.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My MIL inhaled Poison Ivy they where burning when she was young and unaware of the dangers of such. End result was she became very allergic and would break out very easily. She heard about a pill that is made from poison ivy that you take orally and helps you body build up a tolerance (an over the counter thing). She did this and it worked for her when they were building their dream house in the woods. She has since passed away, or I'd give you more information.

I am new to alternative medical treatment, I apologize it this suggestion is not "alternative" enough...I'm not real clear on the true definition and the dividing lines.


----------



## sdleah (Oct 12, 2005)

Someone told me that 2 t. of bleach in a cup of water will knock it. Of course, don't try this treatment internally...


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

These suggestions are not Alternative in a true sense, but I have tried them & they help. Over the counter, Benadryl Gel Extra Strength topically will help relieve the itching & pain. Prophylactically, before going out to work in the woods put vaseline inside your nostrils--a good thick layer. If you can, wear a dust mask, or a bandana over your nose. Wear long sleeves & pants with boots & especially impt. wear gloves.
Now when you come inside, or at the back door, while you still have the gloves on, take your boots off as some of the poison ivy plant juices may be on the boots. Quickly take off the rest of your clothes & wash both you & the clothes right a way.
Many years ago I was working in a field of brocolli when the farmer next door was burning his fields, so I "got" it by inhalation. Now I'm very careful, but even with care, around this time of year I get a few spots.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The usual homeopathic remedy for poison ivy is Rhus Toxicodendron. As with all homeopathy like treats like. When you get an outbreak take Rhus Tox., I would take 30x if possible but you could take a 6x or 6c just take it more often. Take every 15 minutes or so until symptoms subside. This usually happens fairly quickly. This however is not a preventative. 

Also if you know you have had an exposure wash the area with Fels Naptha soap and hot water as soon as possible. But I would not run hot water over the area until you have already washed it with the soap lather, wash it really well. Also alcohol wiped over the area will also help cut the oils.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hello, 
I used a plant that grows wild in West Virginia. It is called *Jewel Weed.* I used it on my kids and I know for a fact it does prevent a person from getting Poison Ivy when touching it. But as for getting it thru the air, that is another story. I never heard of that danger before. Hope you find a solution NOW.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Another vote for the jewel weed. And it's pretty too, so plant some in the yard........  You can get a commercial prep of jewel weed cream to put on at the health food/natural stores. This is for after exposure, to dry it up. Or you can make your own by steeping in olive oil or alcohol. I think the alcohol is supposed to be stronger. Or just rub the plant juice on you!


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

Jewel weed when applied within 8 hours of contact of poison ivy does wonders. My hubby who gets poison ivy just by walking withing 2 feet of it swears by it.


----------



## Rea (Mar 18, 2003)

I second Ohio Dreamer! There are pills you can take to help you build immunity to posion ivy/oak. My daughter is extremely allergic and I discovered the remedy when she was a child. I know that she is still buying them for her use now, but don't remember the brand name (think it's Nature's Way). Just go to your local health food/herb stores and ask about it. They should have them or if not be able to get them for you. It's a very tiny pill that dissolves under the tongue immediately and no bad taste. They contain the properties of the posion ivy/oak plants and by ingesting them, it will help you recover from an outbreak quicker and then taken regularly at the begining and through the spring & summer seasons it will help your body build an immunity to the plants and if notcompletely irridicating your out breaks it will greatly lesson the severity.

Good luck! 

Rea


----------



## leecofarm (Feb 5, 2007)

i used to get poison ivy bumps clearing my property, weedeating. once twice a year i had to go to doc for treatment. knew there had to be a better way. now i take a thorough shower using homemade oatmeal soap. since using oatmeal soap i havent had to go get a shot.


----------



## healing herbals (May 20, 2003)

is the answer for poison ivy/oak. You can rub the plant directly on your skin, make lotions, sprays, etc with it. It will both prevent the rash and/or treat the rash after exposure


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sure everyone will think I'm nuts here,but,hehe,,I'm use to that...
My oldest son was extremely allergic, every year he went through all kinds of treatments and shots etc. then one day,I saw my old fam doc at the store, he told me to get plain old white shoe polish, the kind with a sponge applicator,and smear it all over my son after a good warm shower, before bed, 
well, we did that,and yes he looked funny, but, the next morning he took a shower and it was dried...
he to this day keeps a bottle of shoe polish just for that purpose..
hope it helps, I know poison ivy can be more than a little irritating.
Christine

p.s.
it is said that if you get the(steroid) shot in feb, you won't get it in the summer..my son has done that and still has gotten it,just not as bad.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

healing herbals said:


> is the answer for poison ivy/oak. You can rub the plant directly on your skin, make lotions, sprays, etc with it. It will both prevent the rash and/or treat the rash after exposure


It grows near prison ivy â if you have one you should have the other


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://altnature.com/jewelweed.htm


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> OK, I am on my 3rd bout of poision ivy so far this year. I know the easiest way is to stay away from the darn stuff, which I THOUGHT I was doing. Does anyone have a remedy to get rid of this stuff NOW, it is making me a bit grumpy!
> Thanks,
> MrsFarmerWilly


Ammonia works for some people. I have had it only once in an area about the size of a quarter on my arm and the only way I could get any relief was wrapping it up and keeping pressure on it. Of course, that will only work for a very small and convenient area.

Try the ammonia and see what happens. 

Donsgal


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Lynne said:


> It grows near prison ivy â if you have one you should have the other



true and its also known as touch-me-not, because the seed pods will explode when touched


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

*Jewel weed * works. In southern Ohio it is in flower now, making it easy to spot, pretty orange flowers. Just pick any above ground part of the plant, mash it up and smear it on the poison ivy. I can look at a picture of poison ivy and I get it. Jewel weed works every time.

*I would not try the bleach!!*


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I am never able to find jewel weed near my poison ivy. I find a plant that the flower looks kind of like a snap dragon and is orange. but it doesn't have pods (maybe too young) and the stalk isn't sappy. With that said, I just got a bout of poison ivy a few weeks ago. I tried to ammonia solution that someone suggested. Applied straight ammonia to the rash with a Q-tip. Within an hour the swelling was gone and no weeping. The red marks stayed around for about 2 days, but no more swelling or itching. I applied the ammonia on the day it happened (probably about 2 X) and then the next day about 3X's. It worked for me and usually nothing does....I just suffer.


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I am anxious to try this jewel weed!! I live in Indiana. I wonder if I'd be able to find any?? Here is a link to a website that sells the seeds. They have to be sown this Fall so I'd order some if you want them for next summer.

http://www.sandmountainherbs.com/jewelweed_orange_touchmenot.html


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

My son is very allergic to poison ivy and bought a two part treatment for it in the drug store and it really worked but I don't know the name of it right off.


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

I would suggest if he's really allergic, take him to the doctors.


I also found this really good site on poison ivy, poison summac and poison oak, 

http://poisonivy.aesir.com/


Good Luck! 
I hope it clears up quickly


----------

